

If knowledge is power, then sharing your knowledge empowers others. - alanl
http://blogs.gnome.org/markmc/2011/01/16/if-knowledge-is-power/

======
requinot59
_> If knowledge is power, then sharing your knowledge empowers others._

Yeah and in my nieztschean perspective I don't especially want others to be
empowered.

Either you have to work hard to beat them, either your competitors are weak
enough. Ideally: both.

~~~
raganwald
This is a vast oversimplification, but some markets are ruthless zero sum
games, others are not. mature markets that are either fixed in size, growing
very little, or shrinking are usually zero sum games with all competitors
trying to screw each other and their customers for every cent.

Other markets, especially those with potential for large growth, behave
differently. Growing the market is more important than trying to maximize your
share of the market. You don't want to have the smallest piece of the pie, but
sacrificing a little bit of your share in exchange for a larger pie can be a
win.

In knowledge businesses like consulting, educating customers often means
educating competitors simultaneously. However, it can still be a win to share
knowledge.

Finally, one must consider brand. Sometimes you trade knowledge for brand. If
you write about programming, you may make your competitors better programmers.
Some clients may feel empowered to write their own code instead of hiring a
consultant. But your brand can now open opportunities for you that didn't
exist before.

I guess what I'm saying is that knowledge is power, but sharing it can be an
investment under certain circumstances.

------
known
It is called globalization

